# Bosch 1617



## tlsrph (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to add a new router for my table the bosch 1617 seems to get good ratings my questions are as follows:
1. anyone currently using this tool and what do you think of it
2. anyone using it in a table? I have a cast iron extension i use on my table saw so i want a fouter that can be adjusted from above.

thanks


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the Craftsman version of the 1617. Mine is red where the Bosch is blue. Only other difference is the factory sub bases are designed for sears guides. But I scraped those homemade ones, and all other parts are interchangeable with the Bosch. I absolutely love this router and the other 2 Bosch routers I own. The 2 base variable speed kit is a great choice. Because the fixed base is set up for above table height adjustment (wrench is included). And the plunge base is excellent for hand routing.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tlsrph:

I second Rusty's praise for the 1617EVS. I have only used mine in hand held mode. Smooth starting, variable speed, 2-1/4 HP (peak), above-table height adjustment and dual base are what sold me on this router.

The only down-point that I have with the kit is that it did not come with the edge guide. However, it's easy to make a custom one, using 10 mm rods and some plywood and hardwood. (See Bill Hylton's book "Woodworking with the Router".)

Cassandra


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I'm using my Bosch for the table really like it. It has adjustment on the bottom of the base so you can raise and lower from the top of the table. Only draw back is that if you get a little dust in the router base it self it can jam it up a little when you want to separate from the base I have the fixed base though. You can correct it by a good dust collection or get the plunge base with yours. I did have a Porter Cable mounted in it first the 690 model and have to say the 1617 Bosch was definitely a step up in the right direction.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have tried many brands and models of routers. My pair of 1617's are my favorites.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet portable table setup, Mike.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi voodoochile,

Here's a link to where the table can be found for purchase. I believe OP has them on sale right now. It's a wonderful table.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are absolutely correct, that table is the Router Workshop table, exactly the same as the ones Bob and Rick used on the show. What you may not see in the photo is that this table has the Vac-u-plate system which catches the majority of the saw dust and debris. When in use there is a hose running to a 5 gallon bucket and then to a small Craftsman dust collector; a primitive but effective two stage system. I will get a photo of it set up for operation. I have never built a stand for the table because the saw horses are so quick and easy to set up. The table is also very happy on top of a roller cabinet. The on board storage for bits and guide bushings is one of the simple but super design ideas.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the links and info, that's great. I have an old B&D workmate that would hold that up nicely.

I've been thinking of a DIY 2-stage collecter as well, so that's interesting.

Sorry to drift OT!


----------

